# Bare-bottom or Gravel?



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm just wondering if all of that gravel is even needed. i'm getting pretty tired of cleaning it. I know it holds biological bacteria and all but so do most filters. what if i just add more filter media? What are your thoughts?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I usually have gravel in my tanks, but right now I am going with a bare-bottom tank (I have my guppy fry and a adult guppy in it) and it seems to be working fine. I have also seen larger tanks with bare-bottom, but I personally feel better having the gravel because of the bacteria it holds.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It depends on what plants I have. Crypto and sword plants need roots to a gravel floor. Riccia, Sumatrafarn (floating) and Java moss not need it.
regards


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

what if you just put the crypto and swords in pots?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

as long as you keep it in substrate that is meant for aquatic plants then you can do that. they just might outgrow and you will have to "replant" them like you would a normal plant.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My breeder and fry tanks are all bare bottom.I have floating and potted plants in all.I use sponge filters only in most and no issue with whether any of these tanks have benificial bacteria.Even with only sponge filters.So you don't even need to add extra bio to your filters as the BB cling to surfaces(all), be them gravel,bio balls,or glass.If you can tolerate the apearance of bare bottom you will have no issues.I still vacumm my bare bottoms,but it takes seconds and I get it all.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

I have 12 ten gallon tanks and 5 20 gallon tanks all bare bottom and just one sponge filter in each...iv never had a problem and it makes it super easy to clean. good luck


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I myself I like about a inch of gravel in a tank.i think a tank looks better with gravel but if your using the tank for breeding or frys I would not use gravel.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

its conflicting. i like the way the gravel looks but at the same time i hate it. i hate cleaning it but i may not like the look of bare bottom and i dont want to keep switching my tank around and pissing off my fish. thanks a lot guys!


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

another option is sand. I find sand much easier to clean then gravel.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Richbinduga said:


> what if you just put the crypto and swords in pots?


Yes, to put in the root of plant pots is a good possibility. I do the same. As a Czech ski comes with pure shear airlift. As a result, the water is up in the gravel pot and the suspended solids are brought to the roots. It grows better.

regards


----------

